# Dock your boat from your desk



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Saw this in this months Sport Fishing Mag . See if the captains up to the challenge . 

Docking Simulator
http://spot.pcc.edu/~mtrigobo/docksim/docksimhelp.html


----------

